# Mannonen



## itsjustme707

I would like to know if anyone can tell me if my last name, "Mannonen" has a certain meaning?

Thank you

Naomi Mannonen


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

As far as I know, it means nothing.

GOM


----------



## Kielipuoli

Doesn't ring any bells to me either. You probably know that -la is a common suffix in Finnish surnames. Manno is a very rare Finnish male first name (only found out now when I was googling it). 

I like your first name.


----------



## sakvaka

Kielipuoli said:


> Doesn't ring any bells to me either. You probably know that -la is a common suffix in Finnish surnames. Manno is a very rare Finnish male first name (only found out now when I was googling it).
> 
> I like your first name.



The surname wasn't _Mannola_ but _Mannonen_. -nen is another common Finnish suffix, but neither do I recognize anything familiar in _Manno_.


----------

